# HELP! iphone touch screen won't work



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

i dropped my iphone!

the bottom half of my touchscreen doesn't seem to work anymore.

how screwed am I!

suggestions [kleenex for my tears] would be awesome!

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## rileymd (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty sure it's dead, you could maybe try to send it back to Apple? I'm curious to see how high you dropped it from and on what, and also if you had a case on it


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Depends how damaged the outside case is. You could virginize it and send it back possibly.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

See here for the discussion on warranty fraud....
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/63596-i-dropped-my-iphone.html


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I had the opportunity to read the Warranty Fraud thread, very well discussed. You and GT were right on point.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Sadly it was probably a $400 mistake. Let us know if you are able to fix it though.


----------

